

Ask HN: Internet Provider for Digital Nomads - tosh

Does there exist a mobile data contract that which is …<p>* blazing fast (150+ mbit downstream)
* works worldwide
* has no cap on how much data per month you can use?<p>What are you people using? Is it really the best solution to get one no-contract sim card per country per month + sthg like google voice?<p>I refuse to believe no one I know has found an elegant solution for this yet. Anyone founded &#x27;Nomad Internet&#x27; yet or sthg like it?<p>What would you be willing to pay for this?<p>Somewhat related:
* Who is using VPN for travelling worldwide
* Which provider do you use?
* What sucks about it?
* What would you be willing to pay for this if it really really works like a charm?<p>Bonus question:<p>* How do you deal with this (internet access &amp; security) if you employ a distributed team (and or people who travel worldwide)?<p>Think internet access for Mr Wolf.<p>‪#‎shlepventure‬ ‪#‎digitalnomads‬
======
valarauca1
I want to say no.

Each country is its own country. So telecommunications have to abide by that
countries digital laws when operating within that sovereign nation as well as
any state/local laws that may apply based on your location within that
country. As this is complex and cultures/language/economic barriers often
limit how far a company can spread internationally. So then you are left with
inter-corporate negotiations and partnerships which are if not as complex,
more.

The simplest solution is satellite internet, but its outrageously expensive.

Google Loon apparently is going to be going full force within ~18 months. So
that may solve your problem long term.

------
mtmail
Even the no-data-cap requirement will be hard to match. Have a look at a
couple of countries on
[http://prepaidwithdata.wikia.com/](http://prepaidwithdata.wikia.com/)

It would probably be prohibitively expensive. Look who is buying Iridium
phones these days, it's not digital nomads.

The best alternative I could imagine is selling those prepaid cards easier,
e.g. courier who hands it to you at the airport. But most providers these days
require the buyer to provide a copy of a passport.

[edit: fixed typo]

